
Nearly 20 Years After Windows 95, Microsoft Is Lumbering Toward Cool Again - SonicSoul
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2013/04/microsoft/?cid=7357764
======
DamnYuppie
This feels like a puff piece, I am worse off for having read it.....

